# [SOLVED] Ethernet &amp; Video Controller For Compaq Evo D510!!



## haznpapo (Jun 5, 2007)

Can Anyone Help Me Find These Drivers For My Compaq Evo D510.searched Compaq/hp Website They Are Corrupted.please Help.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet & Video Controller For Compaq Evo D510!!*

Hi, you must download the drivers again.
http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...h_query=Compaq+Evo+D510&submit.x=6&submit.y=1


----------



## haznpapo (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet & Video Controller For Compaq Evo D510!!*

Thanx But They Still Say Corrupted.any Ideas?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet & Video Controller For Compaq Evo D510!!*

Hi, what are the names/models of the Ethernet & Video cards?


----------



## haznpapo (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet & Video Controller For Compaq Evo D510!!*

First Of Thank You So Much For Taking Time To Help Me.second I Am New To This.names & Models Are The Original Factoy Installed.i Have No Idea On Names Or Models.why Would Hp/compaq Have Corrupted Drivers.could It Be My Pc?thank You For Your Time & Effort.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet & Video Controller For Compaq Evo D510!!*

Hi, it's no problem helping, that's why we're here!

Why these drivers are corrupted, only HP can answer, but I'm sure if they know they will be working to resolve the matter.
It does not mean you cannot obtain drivers, as in most cases they can be downloaded from other locations. Like from the video card manufacturer or one of the many Drivers-sites.

Back to your PC.
1) Why do you need the drivers? Has your video card and ethernet suddenly stopped working?
2) Do you have a Recovery CD? (Which would include all drivers for your system).
3) What type of Evo D510 do you have? Is it the Minitower, the e-PC, the Small Form-Factor or the Ultra-Slim Desktop?

Go to Windows Control Panel> System> Hardware> Device Manager.
There you will see a list devices that are installed on your system. Look under Video Adapters and Ethernet Controller and report back with the names.
If there are any Yellow alerts or Red crosses there, let us know for which devices.


----------



## haznpapo (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet & Video Controller For Compaq Evo D510!!*

Dear Houndog I Reformatted The Harddrive And Have Yellow Exclamation Points Onthe Video & Ethernet Controller.i Will See If I Can Find The Brand On These 2 Items.once Again Thank You.


----------



## haznpapo (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet & Video Controller For Compaq Evo D510!!*

Answer To Question #2 No Recovery Cd And Answer #3 I Have The Small Form Factor.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet & Video Controller For Compaq Evo D510!!*

Hi, if you go into Device Manager again and right-Click on the devices with the yellow alerts, then choose properties and then details.
You will see an ID written like this....PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4E50

Post back what they are for the Video Adapter and Ethernet.

(The VEN_number is the maker of the hardware and the DEV_number is the name/model of the device).


----------



## ecreipluap (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet & Video Controller For Compaq Evo D510!!*

hi houndog,can you please help me where i can found the ethernet controller for my compaq evo d510?im so really tired for looking the driver allday long but i nothing's happen. i hope you can help me.thanks!


----------



## kangkarotz (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet & Video Controller For Compaq Evo D510!!*

hi. i'm having a problem with my video controller. would you mind helping me finding for a driver to install in my pc?
i have here compaq evo..


----------



## Kulgan (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet & Video Controller For Compaq Evo D510!!*

Same issue - fresh install of Windows on Compaq Evo D510 convertible tower, missing ethernet controller driver. I have tried the ones listed on HP.com (http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...sId=316510&swLang=13&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093), but they have not helped for the network... Sound and graphics work fine. 

For the graphics, try installing the chipset driver (http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...13&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=PSG_I20521-104339), then reboot. That did it for me. 

@Houndog:
Ethernet Controller Properties > Details > Device Instance Id:
PCI\\VEN_8086&DEV_103B&SUBSYS_00120E11&REV_81\4&25296D99&0&40F0

I know this thread was started a while ago, but I'm still interested.... ray:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet & Video Controller For Compaq Evo D510!!*

Your PCI device comes up with this Network driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=998
Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## Kulgan (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet & Video Controller For Compaq Evo D510!!*

Thanks!
The HP support beat you to it, though..

Not sure if it's the same thing, but this is what they gave me, and it worked:
http://downloadmirror.intel.com/4275/eng/PRO2KXP_v13_1_2.exe

Networking now works 
Thanks!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet & Video Controller For Compaq Evo D510!!*

Hi Kulgan,
Yes it is the same driver.
Glad you got it up and running.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## kangkarotz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi guys, i need help about my compaq evo D500.. i have reformatted it..and after that it seems that it can't detect my video card. anyways, my video card is nvidia vanta. everytime i log in the device manager, yellow marks are placed in the VGA controller and PCI serial port. what do you think is the problem?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What type of tower do you have? There are 4 different types.
Is this an add on video card or On-Board video card?
Take a look here
http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...=s-002&h_query=EVO+D500&submit.x=2&submit.y=9
If this is the original video card select the proper tower and install the video driver.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## kangkarotz (Oct 4, 2008)

i have a small factor right?
what's wrong with PCI anyway?
:sigh::sigh:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
If you have the small factor. these are the graphics driver listed:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...6517&swLang=13&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1098#11360

As far as the PCI Serial controller:
Right click on the PCI Serial Controller ans select Uninstall.
Reboot the PC. The Serial Controller should now be gone.
Bill


----------

